# packery flounder



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

well i went to packery before school this morning and caught these flouder in about 20 minutes


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

Good job, those are nice looking fish.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

shhhhh.. keep it on the Downlow there wont be any left for me tonight.  Nice flounder really where they caught by the park or on the surfside on the jettys?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

surfside southside live mullet could have had more but had to go to school:hairout:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

WTG , before school fish.. cant say I have done that too many times...I would end up not going to school..LOL

Should you be in school now ? And yes, I should be at work .. LOL

Nice report and thanks for sharing...


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Very nice catch.


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Thats the best way to start a school day.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Your mamma's gonna kick your butt for having them flatties dripping in the kitchen!

Biggie


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Bigwater said:


> Your mamma's gonna kick your butt for having them flatties dripping in the kitchen!
> 
> Biggie


I think it will be forgiven when she finds out what is for supper...yum.yum


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

i jealous youngster!!!! i'm hungry too


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

Very Nice catch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I am very proud of you. First because I would have missed school catching fish like that so I am proud of you. Second, you are a good fisherman and a great kid and that makes me even more proud. Wish I could fish with you some time!


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

hear hear after going through a mall and see the younger generation with there expressions its good to see a young man like this. thanks for give a old man faith in our youth. get a good education work hard so when you get time off you can afford to fish till your heart's delight


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

That's the way to start your day. Great job....


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> Should you be in school now ? LOL
> ...


 Maybe he goes to night school... LOL!! Just kidding!!
Hey, very nice catch. I haven't caught more than one flounder in one trip and I fish out of a boat running all over the bay. I'm jealous.
Keep it up!
Steve


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

NIce fish bro.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Reminds me of me in my younger days.........
I missed a little school to go fishin...but never before school.
Good job...


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice looking fish!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice flatties! I am sure you were tempted to stay and hammer em, but for now, I think you made the right choice. Once you get to college, you can skip to go fishing and no one will notice! LOL

You didn't hear that from me.....

The best part is taking a day off from work to go fishing! Paid to fish! LOL


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

I guess you skipped your haircut appointment to go fishing as well. Good fish though!


----------

